# Imac qui ne voit pas de photos dans l'Iphone



## pilotine (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Après maintes recherches, je ne trouve pas de solutions...Les seuls problèmes que je vois c'est le mac qui ne détecte pas l'Iphone...

Voilà mon problème, j'ai mon iphone connecté à mon mac, l'iphone est détecté et je veux récupérer les photos de l'Iphone sur le mac...et que je passe par Iphoto ou Transfert d'image, j'ai le même problème...

L'Iphone apparait mais vide...

Qu ai-je mal fait et pourquoi je n'arrive pas a récupérer mes photos???

Johanna


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)

Il faut dire à iPhoto (dans les préférences) que c'est lui doit recevoir les nouvelles photos .


----------



## pilotine (24 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de le faire. L'Iphone apparait bien mais comme n'ayant aucune photos


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)

pilotine a dit:


> Je viens de le faire. L'Iphone apparait bien mais comme n'ayant aucune photos



Il faudrait savoir si iTunes est pairé avec l'iPhone ...


----------



## pilotine (24 Octobre 2011)

C'est a dire???

PS : Je suis nouvelle utilisatrice de Mac...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h12 ----------

Bon, j'ai mis Bridge (Je suis photographe) en ouverture par defaut et ca marche...

Je pense que c'est parce que je faisais mes reglages mais je ne debranchais pas l Iphone entre temps donc il ne prennait pas les changement en compte...Ce n est peut etre pas ca mais en tout cas en debranchant et rebranchant l Iphone, ca marche...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)

pilotine a dit:


> C'est a dire???
> 
> PS : Je suis nouvelle utilisatrice de Mac...



Ben dans ce cas passe un peu voir ce que iTunes sait faire : http://www.apple.com/chfr/itunes/how-to/
Idem en ce qui concerne : http://www.apple.com/chfr/ilife/iphoto/

Comme quoi, quand on creuse on trouve 


> Je pense que c'est parce que je faisais mes reglages mais je ne debranchais pas l Iphone entre temps donc il ne prennait pas les changement en compte...Ce n est peut etre pas ca mais en tout cas en debranchant et rebranchant l Iphone, ca marche...



Bravo donc


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2011)

ce sont les photos prises avec l'iPhone que vous souhaitez récupérer?


----------



## pilotine (24 Octobre 2011)

Oui, ce sont bien les photos prises avec l'iphone que je souhaitais récupérer...


----------

